# Fugen Tall Nakiri



## M1k3 (Jun 19, 2021)

Delayed review... thank you @BillHanna for letting me try it out. Anyway, enough of that nonsense!

Fugen Tall Nakiri. Where to start. 



The stock handle sucks. Period. It's pretty rough in texture. I literally cringed at the feeling in hand. Some time with sandpaper will do it justice. I guess good thing that the step between the handle and ferrule, is the handle being larger?  Enough of that, for now.

The knife itself. Choil shots on the knife site that shall not be mentioned three times in a row, looked interesting. 


S-grind like. The knife is thin, about 2-2.5mm on the spine at the heel, not much taper to speak of towards the tip. Tapers out some into the handle (shoot me, I didn't get measurements). Quite laser-like. It went through denser produce quite good. Food release was, so-so. Food stuck to the face, but never suctioned on and disrupted cutting. Profile is pretty flat but with an ever so slight curve to it, more pronounced at the heel and tip. Quite forward balanced.



I "sharpened" it with a some edge leading strokes on a Shapton Glass 4k stone. Went easy, as Shirogami should. The cladding that wasn't covered in kurouchi was slightly reactive but not overly. (Don't ask how I know ) 






Now that handle that was on it was removed. 5 minutes in the oven at 180°Freedom , a piece of wood, a rubber mallet and few taps of inspiration later, the handle came off. In it's place is a @Carl Kotte handle that some KKF member managed to crack during installation. I hear a bunch of epoxy, sandpaper and massaging later, it showed itself.




All in all, it was a fun knife to use. Has it's pluses and minuses. Besides the handle, it's not bad for the price.

Thanks everyone that helped me out.


----------



## BillHanna (Jun 19, 2021)

I can’t wait to grip Everyone’s Palle Calle’s handle!



I’m glad we agree. I also feel like it’s a fun knife


----------



## ian (Jun 19, 2021)

Awesome review


----------



## big_adventure (Jun 19, 2021)

Great review.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jun 19, 2021)

Good stuff!


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 19, 2021)

Thank you for the review


----------



## Jville (Jun 19, 2021)

Straight to the point. I like it, been looking at these off and on for a while wondering if I should grab me. I’m going to pass, but you helped ease my curiosity.


----------

